

Google Audio Launches Next Week - brandnewly
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/10/google-audio-lala-ilike-pandora-and-imeem/

======
mbrubeck
I've asked friends who work Google why they didn't have any music search or
other music-related projects. One popular theory was that Larry and Sergey
personally just aren't that interested in music, so ideas in that area always
lacked their enthusiastic support. Regardless, it's nice to see someone
finally managed to release something.

